# Results from the Sept. 13 Shoot all the Archery your heart desires day at DCWC.



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Results from the Sept. 13 Shoot all the Archery your heart desires day at DCWC.

Well many of the Archery Crazies showed up not so bright but plenty early. 
These insane internet loafers wanted to get out in some clean air really put smack down on all comers. It was shaping up to be the B shooters World Series. Knowing all these knuckle heads. No one will step up to the plate and kick tail. The one that screws up the least will most likely win or not. 
Started off the day with two groups ready for some field archery. Bees talking serious junk all the way from Merryland and bet he still jabber jawing all the home. 
Pragmatic Lee stumbling looking for a keyboard to smack back with. The new Mac was there 1st thing looking for a whipping boy. Sarge all amped up like sugared up like a kid on Holloween shaking and fidgeting waiting to get started. Steve Carson studing the field plotting his next move. The bad rumor himself Treeman actually showed still toting his cart full of excuses hoping for a patsy to pounce on. I don’t know about my own self cause this group is plain scary and I have to baby sit them doodos.

The 14 target field round went well Bees presented us with some new found game, go figure. The guy was all taped out of crispies though due to all the ones he let loose all week over the internet. Proclaiming his greatness. Not sure of the scores but lets just say jarlicker wants no part of that B class nonsense and shoot plenty good enough to avoid them.

We get back to the shelter a good little crowd has assembled, looks like good little American 600 round game is going to happen. Have 17 shooters ready to play. Had a small group chicken out due the gas price gouging near their homes. I am not going to mention treaton, spoon, lil bow peep, loneeagle or others like them!

Here are the scores and how far they traveled each way to play our little archery game

Xhunter – 595 – 160 miles 
Kward da bomb 590 – 70 miles
snapthis 589 – 85 miles 
jarlicker 586 – 15 miles
Tom Ray Sr. 585 – 100 miles
Bees – 582 – 375 miles
OBT – 580 – 60 miles
Scarson – 570 – 110 miles
Pragmatic Lee – 568 – 90 miles
Treeman – 566 – 60 miles
Love-n-archery – 565 – 3000 miles ding ding we got the winner of out little travelling award
Macaholic – 563 – 15 miles
Tom Ray Jr. – 563 – 100 miles
Ron Meadows – 549 – 160 miles
Chopper Steve – 545 – 15 miles

Glen Trunnel – Recurve – 495 – 20 miles
Psarge – Inc – 80 miles

Hats of to the two newbie father and son team Tom Ray Sr and Jr,
Pops brought out big game for his first venture out in a long time.
Jr has good game. They both look like good field archery game in them.

Snapthis brought good game after calling out all comers this week. Good job.

All we heard out of treeman is how he whooped up on treaton last week and he could not get enough. So he showed up. Just did not bring enough game for bees and Carson.

Bees I will have prag all tuned up for your next return. We just cant fathom you shooting in the 580;s. What gives? Take it easy on my homies will ya. These darned Maryland guys bring it when they come to NC.

Some thing about NC and archery woman . They travel through the state whip ass, take no prisoners then move on. Love- N-archery had real good game except for a couple of ends. OBT had to put the gremlins on her. Just to ensure his safety. As usual.
I just waiting for OBT to start sporting some nice biker ink..

If you think this crowd had enough archery action for one day you are wrong.
Yes, we got up another group to go back out for some field archery.
Prag, jarlicker, scarson and the two Tom Rays.
Lets just say Lee likes twenting that first target gloating real loud before he fades off into the blue yonder by target 4.. Everyone shot real well and left tired. I twenty nine targets in a row that half. That felt good.

Needless to really say, but as you can tell everyone got all the archery shooting they wished for and some even more. It is always a great time when all the crazies get together. Thanks for coming and let do it again real soon. I will be post DCWC’s fall schedule very soon.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Very good recap Jarlicker - don't know what I can add except that I did have a few more 20's after the 4th target. :wink:

I fully agree - lets do this again - SOON!


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Had a blast as usual when X hunter and I venture to the untamed south. It seems to always be sweltering hot down there (KWard told me that Hell was really Durham and I have no reason to argue with her!!!  )

I'm done with outdoors for this season....its time to shoot at moving targets for a while until indoor starts up good in January some time.

See ya inside later on,

Ron


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Sounds like I missed a lot of fun*

Sure wanted to be there. Glad I was able to help my Aunt out. I know it's hard to believe but sometimes other things have to come before archery Hope to make it next time y'all get together. Gas prices would not have stopped me. My Prestige is on its way:dancing:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Loneeagle your good people. We are thrilled to have you any time you can make it out.


I know it's hard to believe but sometimes other things have to come before archery
Just keep that little secret of yours on low.

See ya around!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I wish I could have hung around for the rest of the festivities...turns out I just made it home in time to get Sarge hr. to his game...

Just where did Bees come from??? He was flinging good...

I really am bummed :sad: I couldn't hang around...weekends are goin g to be consumed with soccer for me until November at least...I'll see you all this winter I guess ...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Here comes the pictures

Love'n Archery & Tom Sr on the line with OBT, Tom Jr, Jarlicker, & Scarson waiting




















Glen with his recurve and Bees on the line with Chopper Steve spotting



















Ron Meadows & KWard on the line with X Hunter & Mac looking on



















Prag & SnapThis on the line - yea, I'm leaning way back - don't know when I started that (thanks Sarge for all the other pix - they'll help me a lot).



















Sarge & Mac on the line



















Some more shots from different angles

That's the one and only illusive Treeman with his leg on the bench.






































































































Ah - come on Mac - 1 arrow kept our group from an end of all 50s. :wink:


----------



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

*hey prag!*

Thanks for the pictures my form is almost there Mark


----------



## deer slayr (Nov 1, 2006)

Just be glad I wasn't there :wink::wink::tongue:. X-hunter FAILED to mention that he was going to DCWC, I guess he was SKEERED of getting some competition:tongue:. Hope to shoot with ya'll soon. Brandon


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

deer slayr said:


> Just be glad I wasn't there :wink::wink::tongue:. X-hunter FAILED to mention that he was going to DCWC, I guess he was SKEERED of getting some competition:tongue:. Hope to shoot with ya'll soon. Brandon


Sorry but there was no way me you and Ron were squeezing in my truck!!!!!

Competition what was you gonna bring somebody new who could do what you lack in archery skill??? Stay in the kiddie pool while you still can!!!


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

thanks for the pix pragmatic_lee


----------



## deer slayr (Nov 1, 2006)

There is ALWAYS a way :wink:.



X Hunter said:


> Sorry but there was no way me you and Ron were squeezing in my truck!!!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

The Hood said:


> thanks for the pix pragmatic_lee


You got it man - hope everyone enjoys them.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

deer slayr said:


> There is ALWAYS a way :wink:.


Well if you want to sit on rons lap you better take that up with him!!!!! Cause thats the only way you would have went!!!


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

There will be no sitting on my lap!!!! ukey:ukey:ukey:



X Hunter said:


> Well if you want to sit on rons lap you better take that up with him!!!!! Cause thats the only way you would have went!!!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Ron Meadows said:


> There will be no sitting on my lap!!!! ukey:ukey:ukey:


You get to break deer slayr's heart then!!!!:tongue:


----------



## deer slayr (Nov 1, 2006)

:wink::tongue:. Oh well I'll get my chance next year to whup up on a certain X hunter.



X Hunter said:


> You get to break deer slayr's heart then!!!!:tongue:


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

jarlicker said:


> Results from the Sept. 13 Shoot all the Archery your heart desires day at DCWC.
> 
> Well many of the Archery Crazies showed up not so bright but plenty early.
> These insane internet loafers wanted to get out in some clean air really put smack down on all comers. It was shaping up to be the B shooters World Series. Knowing all these knuckle heads. No one will step up to the plate and kick tail. The one that screws up the least will most likely win or not.
> ...


I thought OBT had retired from archery and started raising HOGS, how did you get him there


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

tabarch said:


> I thought OBT had retired from archery and started raising HOGS, how did you get him there


Well a certain South-Paaw came all the way from FL a few weeks back and convinced ONE to attempt to repeat his state championship. He did and has been pretty active since. :tongue:


----------

